# vistafix  implantation



## tlivengo (Nov 6, 2009)

My provider is doing a Vistafix implantation for attachment to auricular prosthesis, which I am going to use an unlisted Code for (69399 or 69799) but I don't know what Code to compare it to for the fee?  

Has anyone ever coded anything like this before?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## sutherngyrl (Aug 23, 2018)

I did see that Medicare wants it billed as 69799 but other carriers wants it billed 69399. I am also researching this because I need to know the comparable code for this.


----------

